# JFreeChart  und Kuchendiagramm



## Dana (11. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Freunde, ich suche seit gestern nach einem Beispiel, wie ich mit JFreeChart ein Kuchendiagramm erstellen kann habe aber nichts gefunden. Meine Frage ist:
Ist JFreeChart die beste Bibliothek um Diagramme zu zeichnen?
Wenn ja, könnte ich einen Beispielcode für ein Kuchendiagramm bekommen? Wenn Nein, was gibt es noch von Möglichkeiten?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mrz 2008)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Chart/Pie-Chart.htm

die beste würde ich sie nicht nennen, die 'bisher einzige akzeptable freie' passt besser


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

Joah... aber auch schon ganz gut  und auch recht gut strukturiert vom OOP her, sprich man kann auch mal was erweitern ohne ständig auf die Fresse zu fallen 

die zentralen Klassen für den Vorhaben sind erstmal:
-die ChartFactory und dort die Methode createPieChart(...)
-das PieDataset (bzw. DefaultPieDataset) und dort die setValue-Methode - (verwirrenderweise setValue), die man für die einzelnen Sektionen der Torte mehrfach aufrufen kann setValue("A", 100); ...
-der ChartFactory musst du dann dieses Dataset übergeben und du bekommst ein fertiges JFreeChart Objekt zurück.
-mit der ChartUtilities-Klasse kannst du dann dieses Chart in irgendetwas ausgeben lassen, z.B. als PNG in einen OutputStream:

```
ByteArrayOutputStream out = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
ChartUtilities.writeChartAsPNG(out, chart, dataform.getWidth(),
                dataform.getHeight());
```
und fertig. Die ChartUtilities-Klasse bietet imho auch direkte Möglichkeiten Dateien (via File) zu generieren, wenn du was festes brauchst.


----------



## Dana (11. Mrz 2008)

Danke sehr


----------

